# destin florida



## thehalls (Jan 23, 2003)

wanting to go to destin for spring break with teen agers age 16 and 18 any suggestions have never been there have heard it is pretty , are there plenty of things to do so they won,t get bored.. any suggestions on rv parks... thanks...


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2003)

destin florida

Hi ED,
Haven't been to Destin in quite awhile so don't know much about the rv parks now.  There are a couple listed in the campground  resort search on RVUSA home page.  Might ck those out.  Was not that much for teens the last time we were there.  Most went to Panama city Beach area if you don't mind the crowds.


----------



## cheezfri (May 27, 2003)

destin florida

My daughter went to Destin and loved the parasailing.  Other than that, I'm not sure what's there for teens. :kiss:


----------



## Ken Powell (May 31, 2003)

destin florida

If you have teens keep them in Deston/Ft. Walton  Panama City Beach has more of the college crowd and teens can get in trouble fast down this way, besides topsail cg is one of the best.


----------



## Chocolat (Jun 3, 2003)

destin florida

It is VERY HARD to get a SPOT this time of the year.   They allow booking up to 11 months ahead at the BEAUTIFUL and AFFORDABLE $14-19 State Parks.

I just checked and could not find ANYTHING, so we're going on to ORLANDO.   

Try Pensacola, or Biloxi, MS.   They have wonderful beaches too...water is not as pretty but it's beautiful on the Gulf Coast in Biloxi/Pass Christian/Ocean Springs/Gulport/Bay St. Louis. AND THERE'S LOTS FOR EVEYONE TO DO.    Looks like a MINI LAS VEGAS on a Gorgeous Beach. 

Hope this helps a little,

  :laugh:


----------



## Chocolat (Jun 3, 2003)

destin florida

Forgot to say:   Sites in Destin on beach are nice but CLOSE and VERY PRICY.....$50-60 a night.  YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocolat (Jun 3, 2003)

destin florida

Forgot to say:   Sites in Destin on beach are nice but CLOSE and VERY PRICY.....$50-60 a night.  YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imdilley (Jan 4, 2004)

destin florida

While it is true that campgrounds are getting scarce in the Destin Area....Topsail Hill RV park has limited stays to one month now, Crystal Beach Campground (on the Gulf) has closed and The Destin R.V. Resort is closed as of the end of April, 2004.  HOWEVER...There ARE still a few wonderful places left.  The RESORT RV PARK is a pristine RV Owners Park that I live in, 2 blocks north of the beach.  I have 2 lots to rent...See the yellow ad on this page http://www.rvproperty.com/longterm_rentals_2.htm. Give me a call or e-mail me for details and photos of this beautiful community!!


----------



## flyboy1 (Jan 4, 2004)

destin florida

Hi You might want to look into some of the Florida state parks, There are quite a few up in that part of the state and the overnight prices are very reasonable
Fltboy1


----------

